# Love this .45ACP quote...



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Apologies if you've heard this before but it's new to me.

I do a lot of tactical/defensive handgun shooting (I.D.P.A. etc.) and am the match director for a monthly steel plate/silhouette combat pistol shoot for my gun club. I have a very, very good and very experienced friend who is really into all of this and really into - for good reason - the 45ACP pistol cartridge. At opportune or even inopportune times (like when I'm giving my safety talk/course of fire walk-thru) he is apt to come up with the much known and oft repeated 45ACP quips. 

"Why do you shoot a 45ACP?" "Because they don't make a 46ACP."

"Why do you shoot a 45ACP instead of a 9mm?" "Because I don't wear a skirt and because I don't squat when I a piss." And the like.

All of this is of course in good fun and in the spirit of camaraderie. At our last match someone made a disparaging but jokingly remark about the 45ACP.

My good friend responded: *How can you not like a pistol cartridge that's been turning human garbage into fertilizer since 1911.*

Love it, almost enough to forego my 9mm Hi Powers and strong hand arthritis and buy a 1911. Hope you all feel the same.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

That is a good come back.
I just bought a Ruger P345 for home defense and occasional carry.
I'm totally surprised at how well it shoots.
Not crazy about the DA, but I think with time and a little more practice, I will adjust to it.
But in SA it really groups tight.
A nice complement to my Gold Cup.

I have nothing against 9mm's, some of nicest girls I know shoot them.:evil:


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Love it ! I carry a Wilson 1911 and on occation a S&W 325 PD. YEAH, I'm a fan of the .45ACP . C-man


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

So when's the change to .45 Hi-Power!!!......:lol:
Love my Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II!.......









Very accurate for a 3" barrel! and fun to shoot!


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Kimber Gold Match. 

Gotta love the 45acp, only 9mm squats to pee


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Funny, I hear the same responses from my buddy when he is shooting his 10mm and I am shooting a 45. "Get a real gun", etc.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

cedarlkDJ said:


> So when's the change to .45 Hi-Power!!!......:lol:


If it's not chambered for 9mm Parabellum or 30 Luger it's not a Hi Power.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a feeling if any of us got shot by either 9mm or 45acp, we would be squating and crying for mommy real fast. This buds to you, internet tuff guys! :lol:


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> internet tuff guys! :lol:


What's up with that comment Ray?....you don't own or shoot a gun?....no one on this (I hope) sight would put down anyone for the gun they like to shoot (it is a sportsman forum and gun thread)...it's a personnel choice and whatever an individual is most comfortable shooting is the right choice for them! We might kid over the macho thing....bigger the better!....but I would never put down someone for shooting less than I like!....I like shooting and carrying my .38 Ruger LCR as well as the Kimber .45! and my .41mag Ruger Blackhawk, and Dan Wesson .357 and even the S&W K-22! along with all of my long guns and bows! We are not "internet tuff guys".....I'm sure most of us are well trained, well practiced, and well intentioned to not only shoot but, carry a gun! I suggest you do the same!
Who I have taken courses from.....

http://www.mwtac.com/mwtac/901.html

http://www.ayoob.com/AboutMas.html

read some of their books and learn!!!!

P.S. Bobby Kennedy was killed by a .22 and Mary Jo Kopechne by Ted Kennedy's car!......and it's 'an' idiot, not a idiot in your sig


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

caliber dont mean ***** when you cant hit what you are aiming at, or your weapons system fails. some of the worst shooters ive ever seen fall into the .45/1911 group, thinking a larger calber will make up for their incompetence. shot placement trumps all.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Adam Gibbs said:


> caliber dont mean ***** when you cant hit what you are aiming at, or your weapons system fails. some of the worst shooters ive ever seen fall into the .45/1911 group, thinking a larger calber will make up for their incompetence. shot placement trumps all.


Some of the worst drivers I've seen, are driving everything from Vettes, to Kenworths, to Kia's...
Your point being?

I own and shoot several wheel guns of various calibers and actually have no clear preference over any of my guns.
Each will perform just as effectively provided I do my part...


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Adam Gibbs said:


> caliber dont mean ***** when you cant hit what you are aiming at, or your weapons system fails. some of the worst shooters ive ever seen fall into the .45/1911 group, thinking a larger calber will make up for their incompetence. shot placement trumps all.


And with 15+ rounds per mag, you're bound to hit sumthin,,, maybe...


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Supa Roosta said:


> Some of the worst drivers I've seen, are driving everything from Vettes, to Kenworths, to Kia's...
> Your point being?
> 
> I own and shoot several wheel guns of various calibers and actually have no clear preference over any of my guns.
> Each will perform just as effectively provided I do my part...


 thats exactly my point, thanks for bringing up a comparison i didnt think of. trying to overcome lack of skill and fundamentals with a "tool" supposedly superior.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Adam Gibbs said:


> thats exactly my point, thanks for bringing up a comparison i didnt think of. trying to overcome lack of skill and fundamentals with a "tool" supposedly superior.


Nobody mentioned anything about one being superior over the other.
They are both potentially deadly tools and only limited to the ability of those who possess them.

However, given the choice, I'd rather be in the Kenworth getting hit by the Kia than the opposite way around...


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Adam Gibbs said:


> thats exactly my point, thanks for bringing up a comparison i didnt think of. trying to overcome lack of skill and fundamentals with a "tool" supposedly superior.


Ohhh, by the way, here's tool that you may be able to use to improve one of your skills, It's called the SHIFT key...just sayin


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Adam Gibbs said:


> caliber dont mean ***** when you cant hit what you are aiming at, or your weapons system fails. some of the worst shooters ive ever seen fall into the .45/1911 group, thinking a larger calber will make up for their incompetence. shot placement trumps all.


Two way street. 9mm double stack usually means pray and spray


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Topshelf said:


> Two way street. 9mm double stack usually means pray and spray


 Proper typing skills now. Just for the Rooster.

Please explain what you mean that a person is more likely to "spray and pray". Because they have more ammunition? Right... A person well trained with a calm collected mind will start spraying bullets because he carries a gun with 15 rounds. Put a 8 round 1911 in the same guys hand, and he becomes a skilled shooter who doesn't miss and wins the day? For some reason, I just don't buy that.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Adam Gibbs said:


> Proper typing skills now. Just for the Rooster.
> 
> Please explain what you mean that a person is more likely to "spray and pray". Because they have more ammunition? Right... A person well trained with a calm collected mind will start spraying bullets because he carries a gun with 15 rounds. Put a 8 round 1911 in the same guys hand, and he becomes a skilled shooter who doesn't miss and wins the day? For some reason, I just don't buy that.


This is hilarious! In one post, you bad mouth .45/1911 proponants because they think a larger cartridge will make up for poor shooting. Um, you are generalizing big time! In another post, someone else generalizes about spray and pray with smaller higher capacity calibers and then you criticize them! So you can generalize about .45acp shooters but somebody better not generalize about smaller high capacity shooters? So it's ok for you to generalize but nobody else? Me thinks you need to take some of your own medicine and just be quiet.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll take a 45acp over a nine any day of the week.Tell him to check himself to see if he still has a set.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> This is hilarious! In one post, you bad mouth .45/1911 proponants because they think a larger cartridge will make up for poor shooting. Um, you are generalizing big time! In another post, someone else generalizes about spray and pray with smaller higher capacity calibers and then you criticize them! So you can generalize about .45acp shooters but somebody better not generalize about smaller high capacity shooters? So it's ok for you to generalize but nobody else? Me thinks you need to take some of your own medicine and just be quiet.


C'mon Swamp, this whole thread is full of B.S generalizations, starting with the original post, and comments about wearing skirts and squating to pee. Even thhough they are in jest, you have to expect a rebuttal from thhe other side. 

Don't take it personal, just because you are trying to compensate for something by carrying a 1911. :lol:


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Adam Gibbs said:


> Proper typing skills now. Just for the Rooster.
> 
> Please explain what you mean that a person is more likely to "spray and pray". Because they have more ammunition? Right... A person well trained with a calm collected mind will start spraying bullets because he carries a gun with 15 rounds. Put a 8 round 1911 in the same guys hand, and he becomes a skilled shooter who doesn't miss and wins the day? For some reason, I just don't buy that.
> 
> caliber dont mean ***** when you cant hit what you are aiming at, or your weapons system fails. *some of the worst shooters ive ever seen fall into the .45/1911 group*, thinking a larger calber will make up for their incompetence. shot placement trumps all.


I think you understood the meaning of my post just fine. And yes I was implying that the guys with 15 - 18 rounds and 2 mags on their belts have a more lead down range wins attitude. Ask most of these guys and I bet they will tell you thats why they bought the 9. On the other side of the coin, stats show most urban guns fights are with in something like 8 feet. TV and Movies make out that your shooting 100 yards with a bottomless mag and well we all know that isnt real life.

I like my chances with my 1911 since #1 it fits my hand, #2 I can hit the target most of the time and 3 it throws a big chunk of knock down power lead at the target even with my whimpy 8 round mag. So from +/- 8 feet I prefer the 45. 

FWIW I shoot quite often and yes I use a 1911. I do ok so far, but no one has been shooting at me either. Real world is not like punching holes in paper bad guys. To address your comment about 1911 shooter being the worst you have seen???? please come out to my club and be prepared to change your opinion about us 1911 old school clods. Have you ever watched the IDPA shoots? For some reason I see a lot of 1911's coming home with hardware.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

This whole thread is moronic starting with the first post and dumb ***** cheesy quotes. Shooting a .45 makes you a man.. Really? I like guns and shooting em all. I've got a couple of Kimber .45's for IDPA and carry. I also have a Sig 9mm and several others from 22 on up. Never saw it as a "man issue." Depending on the situation and what I feel like, I'll use a 9mm, .357 mag or .45 for defense. A double tap to center mass means you're dead. Most the of the world carry's 9's. Not much difference between them with +p or +p+ loads. If your arguing a .45 is slightly better statisticaly and extra rounds don't matter, shouldn't you be carrying a 357 mag?? Anyone caught up in one over the other.. Is probably to poor to afford both:lol:


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

One thing is evident from this thread, testosterone levels are rising and the rut must be approaching! :lol:

It's time for everyone to get outside and do some hunting or shooting.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

My wife loves to shoot a 45 and she has to squat to pee:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

NoWake said:


> C'mon Swamp, this whole thread is full of B.S generalizations, starting with the original post, and comments about wearing skirts and squating to pee. Even thhough they are in jest, you have to expect a rebuttal from thhe other side.
> 
> Don't take it personal, just because you are trying to compensate for something by carrying a 1911. :lol:


I know I know but most were having fun with it...the whole point of the thread imho. In all honesty it would take more compensation than a 1911 could provide! :lol:


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Topshelf said:


> I think you understood the meaning of my post just fine. And yes I was implying that the guys with 15 - 18 rounds and 2 mags on their belts have a more lead down range wins attitude. Ask most of these guys and I bet they will tell you thats why they bought the 9. On the other side of the coin, stats show most urban guns fights are with in something like 8 feet. TV and Movies make out that your shooting 100 yards with a bottomless mag and well we all know that isnt real life.
> 
> I like my chances with my 1911 since #1 it fits my hand, #2 I can hit the target most of the time and 3 it throws a big chunk of knock down power lead at the target even with my whimpy 8 round mag. So from +/- 8 feet I prefer the 45.
> 
> FWIW I shoot quite often and yes I use a 1911. I do ok so far, but no one has been shooting at me either. Real world is not like punching holes in paper bad guys. To address your comment about 1911 shooter being the worst you have seen???? please come out to my club and be prepared to change your opinion about us 1911 old school clods. Have you ever watched the IDPA shoots? For some reason I see a lot of 1911's coming home with hardware.


Thank you sir, for rationalizing and explaining yourself, instead of saying "its the best because I say it is". Your answer is what I was looking for. The fit and being comfortable and competent are extremely important, caliber is not.

The multiple magazine idea has merit to some. My reasoning is quite simple. My Glock is boringly reliable, but crazy things happen, and Mr. Murphy loves to sneak up on you. If you get 3 shots off, and a catastrophic failure happens to the gun, it may be easier to strip the magazine and insert a new one from the belt. Different strokes for different folks I guess.

I have watched plenty of IDPA, and shot some myself at a local club. It was fun, but Im not a fan because the rules do not fit my style or training. I understand the reason for the rules though, and it helps everyone even out. I would venture to say the reason you see a lot of 1911's at shoots like that is because of the modularity and ease of customization of the weapon platform. 

Just some food for though on caliber. .45ACP is a great and known manstopper, but it is definately not an end all be all cartridge. Please read the article below to understand what I mean about that. 6 hits with .45 hollowpoints dont always stop people.
http://forums.buckeyefirearms.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5019


----------

